# XHTML-Dokument mit IE öffnen



## StupidBoy (6. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich wage gerade den Umstieg von HTML auf XHTML und bisher klappt das auch gar nicht so schlecht, jedoch habe ich nun Testweise eine kleine Seite geschrieben die sich im IE nicht korrekt öffnen lässt.
Es handelt sich um eine einfache xhtml-Datei, der IE versucht jedes mal, wenn ich versuche die Seite zu öffnen, diese herunterzuladen.
Im FF, Opera, NN und Moz wird die Seite einwandfrei angezeigt.
Laut Validator ist die Seite valide.

Greetings

Hier mal die ersten Zeilen des Codes, denke mal da sollte alles richtig sein oder?


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html 
    PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN"
   "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="site.css" />
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<title>Site</title>
</head>
```


----------



## Maik (6. April 2006)

Wenn es sich um eine *.xhtml-Datei handelt, benutzen die Browser den XML-Parser, womit der IE (noch) Probleme hat, wie die angehängte Grafik veranschaulicht.

Lies hierzu mal das Kapitel SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / XHTML und HTML / Unterschiede zwischen XHTML und HTML / Dateinamen.


----------



## StupidBoy (9. April 2006)

So wie ich das verstanden habe, habe ich entweder die Möglichkeit die Datei als .htm abzuspeichern womit die Seite mit dem HTML-Parser behandelt werden würde.


> Wenn im Anzeigefenster des Internet Explorers etwas anderes als ein Strukturbaum erscheinen soll, müssen Sie außerdem Stylesheets verwenden, um die Elemente zu formatieren.


Welche Elemente müssen denn dann genau formatiert werden? Ich arbeite ja nun schon mit Stylesheets aber das scheint ja nicht zu reichen...


----------



## Gumbo (9. April 2006)

Der Internet Explorer kann kein XHTML interpretieren – zumindest wenn das Dokument wie empfohlen als „application/xhtml+xml“ ausgeliefert wird. Denn wenn es wie häufig „nur“ als „text/html“ klassifiziert wird, wird es zwar auch von Internet Explorer interpretiert, dann jedoch – wie auch von den anderen Browsern – nur als „normales“ HTML. Warum dann aber die XHTML-Deklaration?
Nähere Informationen dazu gibt es in diesem Forum (unter anderem auch von mir) zu Hauf.


----------

